# 2,4d did nothing and it just laughed at Tenacity, what can kill this one?



## wattz

I have 2 Acers of land here in Middle Eastern side of PA, I have been trying to renovate the yard but not blow it out completely. The problem is the weed i posted, the 2,4d does nothing and as you can see Tenacity killed its thinner blade cousin but did not touch this one. I Also have a triplet spray that did not effect it either. Any ideas on the weed and if there is a selective herbicide that can take it out? The last picture is what i believe it grows to if left uncut?


----------



## g-man

The last image looks like Japanese stiltgrass. It is a tough one. Round up and prem.


----------



## Dawgvet

I was going to say Asiatic dayflower but I think g-man is correct with Japanese stiltgrass. 
This is what I found:


> If Japanese stiltgrass is present in your lawn a postemergent herbicide labeled to control annual grass weeds like crabgrass can be used to spot treat young weeds. *Herbicides do not work well on mature plants. * Look for the active ingredient Fenoxaprop.


----------



## Dan1234

agree on stiltgrass.

Believe Acclaim is the only 'selective' option:
https://www.domyown.com/acclaim-extra-selective-herbicide-p-1506.html

If the area is pretty much stiltgrass then roundup might be the best option if you don't mind nuking everyting in terms of cost and timing and ability to then reseed this year still.

If anything, try to get rid of it before going to seed. It should be doing that fairly soon. Depending on how much you have, hand pulling is actually pretty easy as they are usually shallow rooted.

I'm in PA also and its a pain here. Seems to be spreading everywhere!

Tough to tell, but I believe what is turning white is possibly nimble will, which is controlled fairly well with tenacity.


----------



## Thejarrod

Agreed That the last pic is Japanese stiltgrass. I have bushels of it as well. I used acclaim extra a couple weeks ago. It's starting to show signs of weakness. I'm also pulling as much as I can. It comes out really easily. I've filled about 20, 32 gallon trash cans so far. Good luck. 
I'm going to use more prodiamine next year and put it down earlier. I read in on of the university extension. Websites that it germinates earlier than crabgrass.


----------

